# Silicone Seam Starting to Pull Apart on ADA tank? [ISSUE RESOLVED]



## Raul-7 (Oct 17, 2003)

You need to reseal it; don't wait until it gets worse.


----------



## tamsin (Jan 12, 2011)

I'd report it to the retailer or direct to manufacture, a tank shouldn't need resealing after 8 months.


----------



## goodbytes (Aug 18, 2014)

Raul-7 said:


> You need to reseal it; don't wait until it gets worse.


+1
He's absolutely right. In cases where you clearly see the silicone failing you need to fix it right away because it may start to leak slowly or, as happens in many cases, it'll just let go and you'll have shards of broken glass, water, and dead fish everywhere plus you'll be out a tank.

I don't suppose you're using and ADA branded stand? If so I believe their three year warranty applies but if not I don't think they'll do anything for you.


----------



## Spit1A (May 27, 2014)

Raul-7 said:


> You need to reseal it; don't wait until it gets worse.


Is there any special way to reseal an ADA tank? Or just the normal way and I lose the thin bead of silicone look of the ADA tank?



goodbytes said:


> +1
> He's absolutely right. In cases where you clearly see the silicone failing you need to fix it right away because it may start to leak slowly or, as happens in many cases, it'll just let go and you'll have shards of broken glass, water, and dead fish everywhere plus you'll be out a tank.
> 
> I don't suppose you're using and ADA branded stand? If so I believe their three year warranty applies but if not I don't think they'll do anything for you.


Unfortunately it's no an ADA stand. It's an Ikea Besta. It's nice and flat and sitting on a foam mat just like the ADA garden mat so I doubt the problem was caused by the stand. But I guess if that's a condition in their warranty I'm out of luck...

Pretty disappointed that this is happened to a tank like this. 

Anyway, thanks for the suggestions everyone!


----------



## AlanLe (Jan 10, 2013)

Did you level your tank? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spit1A (May 27, 2014)

Yep, I spent a lot of time making sure everything is level.


----------



## Spit1A (May 27, 2014)

In this case, since the silicone between the glass panels is starting to come loose, do I have to actually remove the glass panes and use structural silicone to re-attach the panels?

Or could I get away with just cleaning everything up and putting a nice bead of normal aquarium safe silicone along all the seams?


----------



## brooksie321 (Jul 19, 2014)

I'd get in touch with ada, that's pretty weak sauce..


----------



## Steve001 (Feb 26, 2011)

Spit1A said:


> In this case, since the silicone between the glass panels is starting to come loose, do I have to actually remove the glass panes and use structural silicone to re-attach the panels?
> 
> Or could I get away with just cleaning everything up and putting a nice bead of normal aquarium safe silicone along all the seams?


 You'll have to remove the old silicone, Clean the seam of all silicone. The seam must be spotless and free of moisture as it was or should have been when first made. Now apply a bead of transparent silicone caulk. Now clamp the seam for 24 hours to make sure the bond holds. Silicone caulk take moisture from the air to cure, Winter air is dry generally.
It would be less headache to get new tank from the manufacturer as this one is defective.


----------



## brooksie321 (Jul 19, 2014)

Woah guys.. ada tanks arnt cheap, surely there's a warranty that will get this tank replaced? A besta stand may as well be ada approved as I'm sure 40% of their tanks are sitting on one? Ada uses very specific silicone? Not the type that can be had at home depot I'm guessing??


----------



## zerodameaon (Dec 2, 2014)

brooksie321 said:


> Woah guys.. ada tanks arnt cheap, surely there's a warranty that will get this tank replaced? A besta stand may as well be ada approved as I'm sure 40% of their tanks are sitting on one? Ada uses very specific silicone? Not the type that can be had at home depot I'm guessing??


So you are saying that they are skimping out on their own product and displaying their tanks on a Ikea stand?

If by 40% you mean 40% of ADA tanks both produced for themselves and sold to the public then that means that 40% regardless of besta stand quality would not be covered under their warranty.

Still does not mean that contacting them is out of the question, contact them and don't bring up the stand unless they do.


----------



## brooksie321 (Jul 19, 2014)

zerodameaon said:


> So you are saying that they are skimping out on their own product and displaying their tanks on a Ikea stand?
> 
> If by 40% you mean 40% of ADA tanks both produced for themselves and sold to the public then that means that 40% regardless of besta stand quality would not be covered under their warranty.
> 
> Still does not mean that contacting them is out of the question, contact them and don't bring up the stand unless they do.


What is this now? I'm saying that it has been well announced and documented that the 60p sits flawlessly on a besta..it's a solid piece of furniture (unless you're a brutish momo) ... no reason why that would/should cause an issue in warranty proceedings.. 
*ada - we're watching


----------



## zerodameaon (Dec 2, 2014)

If their warranty states it must be on their stand then it causes all the problems with the warranty proceedings. Just because the middle of a abandoned air strip fits the tank fine and is solid does not mean that they will still honor the warranty.


----------



## Spit1A (May 27, 2014)

Anyway... I'll get in touch with the retailer and ADA and see what they say. 

Thanks for the comments everyone.


----------



## brooksie321 (Jul 19, 2014)

zerodameaon said:


> If their warranty states it must be on their stand then it causes all the problems with the warranty proceedings. Just because the middle of a abandoned air strip fits the tank fine and is solid does not mean that they will still honor the warranty.


semantics... a solid platform.. regardless of branding should never negate a warranty..


----------



## zerodameaon (Dec 2, 2014)

brooksie321 said:


> semantics... a solid platform.. regardless of branding should never negate a warranty..


I completely agree, but looking at warranty info on other brands it is common practice.

I did the math on this a while back, living near SF it is cheaper for me to buy one tank($200) after the other up to the 4th tank and stick them on my own stand then it is to buy one tank and the stand which is 800 bucks.


----------



## crazymittens (Jun 4, 2012)

There was a thread somewhere about someone who'd made their own tank, saw this happening, and shortly afterward the tank blew apart. (in his case probably caused by not enough silicon, not sure about ADA)

So...yeah, +1 to fixing it ASAP.


----------



## Spit1A (May 27, 2014)

crazymittens said:


> There was a thread somewhere about someone who'd made their own tank, saw this happening, and shortly afterward the tank blew apart. (in his case probably caused by not enough silicon, not sure about ADA)
> 
> So...yeah, +1 to fixing it ASAP.


Yea, currently I've lowered the water a bit in the tank so it is below the worst area in the silicone. 

I'm planning to transfer the fish to a temporary tank...(I think I'll have to pick up a cheap 10g or something...) and empty everything out this weekend.


----------



## zerodameaon (Dec 2, 2014)

If for some reason the move does not go as planned this weekend those long bar style clamps could be used to keep it from separating.


----------



## kman (Dec 11, 2013)

Let us know what ADA says. No way an expensive tank like that should have the silicon fail in under a year.


----------



## AndreyT (Apr 28, 2011)

zerodameaon said:


> If their warranty states it must be on their stand then it causes all the problems with the warranty proceedings


Not really. They are not allowed to state that "it must be on their stand". So, even if they wrote something like that in the text, you can safely ignore it anyway. If your stand is OK structurally, you have nothing to worry about warranty-wise.


----------



## kman (Dec 11, 2013)

AndreyT said:


> Not really. They are not allowed to state that "it must be on their stand". So, even if they wrote something like that in the text, you can safely ignore it anyway. If your stand is OK structurally, you have nothing to worry about warranty-wise.


Further, they don't need to know what stand it's on. Tell them it's on your kitchen counter if they ask.


----------



## zerodameaon (Dec 2, 2014)

Warranty law is complicated. If they label not putting it on their stand as misuse or failure to follow directions they can try to void a warranty. When they say Limited Warranty they are allowed to create conditions such as "must be on a ADA stand." This is labeled as a tie in sale and is generally not acceptable to have in your warranty but if ADA can prove that the stand is a requirement(we don't know that they have not tried to prove it to the FTC) tie in sales can be permitted as part of the warranty terms. 

Since it is a tie in it will not have any legal weight if they have not proved it to the FTC, but generally this will require you to hire legal services to get your item fixed and that could cost you more. If you chose to get another party to fix the product because ADA refused to fix a warranty item that was not voided it is your legal obligation to use the cheapest third party you can find, otherwise ADA would only be required to reimburse you for the cheaper option.


EDIT:
I also forgot, they can simply say "Must be on a aquarium approved stand" and avoid violating the tie in sale clause, thus a Besta would not satisfy this requirement. This is an example of the way Glasscages does their warranty but they also state there must be foam under the tank.


----------



## klibs (May 1, 2014)

brooksie321 said:


> I'd get in touch with ada, that's pretty weak sauce..


+1

That's trash. If you pay a premium for an ADA tank it shouldn't fail like that.

You definitely need to get it fixed either way.


----------



## kman (Dec 11, 2013)

^^ zerodameaon, that's true, but at this point, we don't know what they'll say. I'd start the ball rolling by asking, then fight only if needed...


----------



## zerodameaon (Dec 2, 2014)

That is what I said in my first post, call them up and don't mention anything about what the tank is on.


----------



## brooksie321 (Jul 19, 2014)

Update?


----------



## Spit1A (May 27, 2014)

Been in contact with the local ADA distributor. They have been very responsive. But the response from ADA HQ has been pretty slow. 

Finally got an email from ADA HQ requesting more information on my setup. They did ask specifically about what type of stand it's on....

Sent them the information, but I don't expect a reply until after the weekend.

Based on my conversations with the local ADA guy, I'm hopeful I will get a replacement, but who knows...

Anyway, I'm not going to update this thread again until things are finalized.

Thanks


----------



## kman (Dec 11, 2013)

Fingers crossed, please let us know the outcome!


----------



## Spit1A (May 27, 2014)

I'm happy to report that ADA HQ has approved a replacement tank for me!


----------



## kman (Dec 11, 2013)

Yay!


----------



## brooksie321 (Jul 19, 2014)

Good news!!


----------

